# November 9th, 2014 Midwest Slot Car Show



## A/FX Nut

Well, I have to post it. It may very well be the only update I score until the fall show. It's 234 days until the November Midwest Slot Car Show.

I'm hoping for a long summer. I believe I'm going to be quite busy as last summer, maybe even more so. Winter has been hard here as well as the rest of the country. 

Hopfully it's a great spring and summer for all of us. Garage, Flea Market, and Estate sale season is coming upon us. I hope everyone is successful in finding some long hidden treasures.

So I'll take the lead, for now. A/FX Nut-1 Honda-0.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Spring would be nice...if it ever gets here!! Apparently Mother Nature has neglected to look at her calender! I'm so tired of tundra!!


----------



## honda27

*midwest slotcar show*

this show update brought to you by honda27. only 213 days to go guys til the next one now its honda27 1 afxnut 1 all tied up. :wave:


----------



## honda27

*midwest show update*

THIS SHOW UPDATE IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 OK GUYS ITS ONLY 190 DAY TIL THE FALL SHOW SUNDAY NOV 9TH 2014. AND NOW ITS HONDA27 2 AFXNUT 1 SEE YOU ALL THERE.


S. NUT YOU BETTER WAKE UP :wave:


----------



## honda27

*Midwest slotcar show sun nov 9th 2014*

OK GUYS THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27. ITS NOW ONLY 168 DAYS AWAY. SEE YOU THERE. NOW ITS HONDA27 3 AFXNUT 1. LOL:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Today's show update is brought you by none other than A/FX Nut. I'm hoping the summer last forever. But time marches on.

It's 146 days to go until the November 9th Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score Honda -3 and A/FX Nut 2.

See you in three weeks everyone.

Randy.


----------



## Bubba 123

A/FX Nut said:


> Today's show update is brought you by none other than A/FX Nut. I'm hoping the summer last forever. But time marches on.
> 
> It's 146 days to go until the November 9th Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score Honda -3 and A/FX Nut 2.
> 
> See you in three weeks everyone.
> 
> Randy.


taking collections 4 an "UNDER-Privileged Slot Car Guy" 2 travel 2 fall MWSC Show.... :freak::drunk::thumbsup: *** Joke Guys**

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

A/FX Nut said:


> Today's show update is brought you by none other than A/FX Nut. I'm hoping the summer last forever. But time marches on.
> 
> It's 146 days to go until the November 9th Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score Honda -3 and A/FX Nut 2.
> 
> See you in three<img id="bap-pixel-62026" style="margin:0;padding:0;" border="0" width="0" height="0" src="http://c.betrad.com/a/4.gif" onload="mmImageOnLoad(this, 728, 90)" /> weeks everyone.
> 
> Randy.


"3-WEEKS" Randy (???)
Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Bubba 123 said:


> "3-WEEKS" Randy (???)
> Bubba 123  :wave:


We agreed to post the update at least three weeks apart. We don't want to upset anybody with weekly post. 


Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks for that, Randy.

Al


----------



## Bubba 123

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for that, Randy.
> 
> Al


Maybe "D" will be OFF" ..probation by the show (??) :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well, well, well. Time for a show update. It's 123 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

Easter, Mother's Day, Father's Day, Memorial Day, and Independence Day are all in the books for 2014. Won't be long and Labor Dar, Children Back To School, and Halloween will come and go. Where does the time go? 

I'm in a quandry about how to proceed with the countdown now. My competitor won't be back until after the show. So if anyone wants to jump in and make a show update, that's fine with me. You can fill in for Honda, or post for yourself. The next day you can post is July 30th. That will be 102 days before the show and your post can be made no earlier than Midnight EST. For those of you in the CST zone you can post at 11:00pm and it will show as 12:00am from the EST. 

So at this point in the countdown, unless someone else jumps in the score doesn't matter.

Hope to see atleast 150 vendors at the show this fall. It would be nice. 

Randy.


----------



## GT40

Randy:thumbsup:
Cant hardly stand it.
This will be my first Slot Car Show for me.:wave:
I hope to find a lot of HO. Parts there.:hat:
I cant find anything in my area, I'd have to drive to the motor city(3+hours)
for any kind of parts other than box stock Mega G cars.:freak:

Thanks for the heads up.
gt40


----------



## A/FX Nut

GT40 said:


> Randy:thumbsup:
> Cant hardly stand it.
> This will be my first Slot Car Show for me.:wave:
> I hope to find a lot of HO. Parts there.:hat:
> I cant find anything in my area, I'd have to drive to the motor city(3+hours)
> for any kind of parts other than box stock Mega G cars.:freak:
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> gt40



Don't worry gt40, the show will be here before you know it. Too soon as far as I'm concerned. This past winter went by too slow for me. I don't know where you live in Michigan, but I live about a half hour from South Bend, Indiana. There are a number of vendors who have parts, either new old stock, used, and race parts. Depends on what you are looking for. 

Hope to see you there. Wear a name tag with your Hobby Talk name on it. You'll find a number of us there.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

GT 40, this is a great show. You can find about any thing you might need. Look forward to meeting up with you and all the other HT members that will be in attendance. Last November I think we had about 20 members there.

Rob


----------



## GT40

Guys
Just want to say Thank You for your replies.:thumbsup:
I am trying to get all my duck in a row.
Also trying to get a few more guys to tag along 
and get some racing going.

I like the name tag idea too :dude:
that way you can put a face to the cool avatars. 

gt40


----------



## A/FX Nut

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Just want to say Thank You for your replies.:thumbsup:
> I am trying to get all my duck in a row.
> Also trying to get a few more guys to tag along
> and get some racing going.
> 
> I like the name tag idea too :dude:
> that way you can put a face to the cool avatars.
> 
> gt40



Hi GT40, 
Where do you live in Michigan. I live near Cassopolis.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well it's time for another show update. It's 95 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. I think it will be a good one. I'm hoping the rest of the summer drags on.


Randy.


----------



## GT40

A/FXNUT
Thanks for the up date:thumbsup:
Check your in box, message sent.

gt40


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Slot Show, Did someone mention a Slot Show.....


Be there, with a name tag on see other Hobby Talkers!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Woo Hoo, Was just talking to Bob Zilla, 83 days til Show time. Hope we have a flyer soon. Looking forward to some new Dash chassis and Other good slot stuff.


----------



## ajd350

Just picked up the flyers from the printer. Need to print and stuff the envelopes, and off they go.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet, Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Slot show reminder for this round. Flyers and Hotel information should be up soon.


----------



## brownie374

Looks like Honda won't win this years contest,where is Honda?


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well people, 

It's time for another show update. This update is brought to you by the one, the only, (not homely), A/FX Nut! 

It's 64 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. Where oh where did the summer go. The first day of autum is the 23rd of this month. Okay, I'll try to get you another update in 3 weeks. Take care everyone.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Summer can't be over soon enough!! I'm tired of sweating!!! Looking forward to complaining about the cold and wishing it was summer again!! :lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Summer can't be over soon enough!! I'm tired of sweating!!! Looking forward to complaining about the cold and wishing it was summer again!! :lol:


I'll ignore your little misguided train of thought slotcarman12078.

OOOPS. I deleted my mistake. It's only been two weeks since the last update.


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Woo Hoo, Was just talking to Bob Zilla, 83 days til Show time. Hope we have a flyer soon. Looking forward to some new Dash chassis and Other good slot stuff.


:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo:Bob...:hat: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...zilla :woohoo:


----------



## ajd350

Pace yourself, Zilla....LOL


----------



## ajd350

The flyers are out and the tables are selling. Scour the corners and bring out that stuff you don't need any more. I know, we don't really 'need' any of it, but you know what I mean. Make some room for the new finds from the show!

If you've been meaning to come to the Midwest Swap, but just never quite did, maybe this is the time to see what all the buzz is about. You won't be disappointed.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Woot, A/FX nut is sleepin' only 41 days until show time. 

See you all there.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Woot, A/FX nut is sleepin' only 41 days until show time.
> 
> See you all there.


I'm not sleeping yet, and it's not 41 days, It's 42 days or 6 weeks from today Sunday, September 28th, 2014. 

Rookies.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rookies!! LOL


----------



## ajd350

We're coming into the home stretch with just a few weeks to the show! Join the fun. It's not too late to get a table ( or more ) and join in with the vendors we already have coming. Buying, selling or just browsing and meeting up with many of the big names in our hobby, it's worth the trip. See you there!


----------



## renracer

*show*

I've never been to this show, I have a ton of 1/32 stuff I would like to sell. I have 110 cars a bunch of parts, and enough scalextric all new to make a 10x 24 foot layout 4 lanes, just wondering if this would be the right show to sell it all.

Mike


----------



## ajd350

I don't think you could find a better place, Mike.


----------



## wheelz63

ajd350 said:


> i don't think you could find a better place, mike.


i totally agree, there will be people swarming your stuff without a doubt.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

If you make it to the show, ask for a hobbytalk name tag so that we can all meet you.


----------



## A/FX Nut

The corn and soybeans around my place have turned tan. Some harvesting is going on and it won't be long before the 9 of November is here. Only 28 days until the show. Hoping to see a large turnout for it.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Woot, 21 days til the show Randy, See you there.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*14 Days To Go.*

Ok everybody,

14 days to go. Midwest Slot Car Show.

November 9th 2014, To Honda I'll be mean.

Hope to find deals galore, I want to leave with a big score.

Well people, it's almost here. Looking forward to it and wanting to see friendly faces.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

A /FX Nut, the answer is in 9 days.....


----------



## A/FX Nut

Black Oxxpurple said:


> A /FX Nut, the answer is in 9 days.....


Alright, alright. It'll be here  and gone  before you know it.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well according to my Countdown Calender at 10:00 AM CST it will be 8 days left until the show starts, plus 1 hour because of the time change at 2:00 AM Sunday morning. Don't forget to set your clocks back one hour tonight before you go to bed. 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Yep. Set the clock back, but the body still has to get with the program.

One week to go, boys and girls! The phone and e-mails are busy with last-minute table requests. We still have some tables, but they are filling up quickly now.

Nothing to sell? OK, bring money and see what you can't live without!


----------



## mr_aurora

*Hey Al DeYoung............*

Looking for me? Tommy and I will be at the show with our usual 5 tables...... email me direct at [email protected] See you Saturday evening for the Hooters event... MY PM box is full for a reason.... I HATE the PM Box.....


----------



## swamibob

A few of the Minnesota boys will be there also. I'll have a bunch of tires and other stuff from Dennis at Balls Out Racing for sale, along with my newest brass FRAY front ends, CNC top plate gears, CNC crown gears and a couple new electronic controllers for sale.

See all you guys there; can't wait!

Tom


----------



## slotcasimation

Still thinning out my T-Jet collection. Will be bring some to the Hotel. So you guys can get first pick. 
See all you slot car nuts this weekend. Kirk


----------



## wyatt641

well..this is going to be tough one..i will not be going to the show this time..thats the bad news...the good news is..my sons bantam football team has made it to the 2nd round of the playoffs...great improvement from last year where we were 0-9..this year we are now 7-3-!!.my thought is they are only small for so long..then they become adults and sometimes move away..so..i am going to enjoy the day.win or loose.there will be another show in march...so to all of you going..enjoy..
dave


----------



## ajd350

Wyatt, there will be more shows. Enjoy these moments. They will be valuable memories later.


----------



## bearsox

swamibob said:


> A few of the Minnesota boys will be there also. I'll have a bunch of tires and other stuff from Dennis at Balls Out Racing for sale, along with my newest brass FRAY front ends, CNC top plate gears, CNC crown gears and a couple new electronic controllers for sale.
> 
> See all you guys there; can't wait!
> 
> Tom


*Hey Tom ,*
* that is one very large box I sent you so it has rims , tires , combos and resin bodies as well ! Tires are at a HUGE DISCOUNT as well ! I wanted to really give guys a price cut to say thanks for being such great customers ! And even though I am not going to be at the show personally stop by and say hi to Tom for me and see all the parts we each have to offer for your race needs !*

*Bear*
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## ajd350

Glad you can be a part of the show, Dennis. Even if it has to be from afar we appreciate it. Maybe some day again you can make one.


----------



## swamibob

slotcasimation said:


> Still thinning out my T-Jet collection. Will be bring some to the Hotel. So you guys can get first pick.
> See all you slot car nuts this weekend. Kirk


Hi Kirk:

Come and see me first! 

Tom


----------



## wyatt641

hell if dennis comes up here..i am going to take him to portillos for a big ole beef sammich with sweets dipped and some fries..poor guy suffering in florida..just cannot get a good ole beef sammy....but until then..i have a football game with a 9 yr old on sunday...sooo.see you guys in march...
dave wyatt


----------



## bearsox

ajd350 said:


> Glad you can be a part of the show, Dennis. Even if it has to be from afar we appreciate it. Maybe some day again you can make one.


*I would love to be there AL for sure and do have it in my head to do so at some point and combine it with a family visit . Maybe I can even coax a race out of you guys and get my arse handed to me when the time comes ! Heck I may even work on getting my bud Dave Wyatt to a race AFTER we pound down that beef sammich he keeps taunting me with !! *

*Bear :wave: *


----------



## wyatt641

march is next show dennis....portillos are all over..hell i am sure ajd and even brownie know of some great beef joints..would love to finally meet you after all the talking we do.


----------



## alpink

when is THIS show?


----------



## swamibob

alpink said:


> when is THIS show?


This show is this weekend Al. Can't wait, I'll be surrounded by slot cars and slot car people. It's a great place to be.  :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## ajd350

alpink said:


> when is THIS show?


Sunday, November 9 @ 10:00 central time. Surprise me, Al. It'll be worth the trip!

The other Al


----------



## ajd350

bearsox said:


> *I would love to be there AL for sure and do have it in my head to do so at some point and combine it with a family visit . Maybe I can even coax a race out of you guys and get my arse handed to me when the time comes ! Heck I may even work on getting my bud Dave Wyatt to a race AFTER we pound down that beef sammich he keeps taunting me with !! *
> 
> *Bear :wave: *


Yup, you know we will treat you right, Dennis.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Will be on the road soon. See you all early this afternoon. Picking Zilla up in less than an hour.


----------



## 41-willys

Hove a safe drive. see you guys at the show or hotel:wave:


----------



## Tycoarm

This show show always seems to be a good kick start for me to get back into the basement, dust off the track and fire up the power supplies. 

Armando


----------



## ajd350

1 Day to go, 113 tables sold so far. We can still squeeze a few more in. The treasure hunt begins in just over 24 hours!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wishing everyone a great time doing the room to room and at the show tomorrow!!! Have fun guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'll be there in the morning. It will be great to see the gang. I hope you guys are having a great time tonight. 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Off we go!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

I hear world famous Fray racer Darrell (the Swish) Swisher will be signing autographs at the show, I will be there early :dude:


----------



## ajd350

Thanks to ALL who helped make this show among the best. We had 125 tables sold today and a nice parade of shoppers through the door. The vendors came through with a great selection of goodies and deals. Lots of happy slot heads walked out with good finds in all scales. It is always a pleasure to meet up with our slot car buddies at the show and share stories. See you on March 15, 2015, my friends!


----------



## A/FX Nut

I got home a little over an hour ago. I left my list of parts I needed at home so the purchase plan went off the rails. I got some good stuff though. I'll post a picture in the morning. Lots of great items and deals around today. My friend Craig made the trip with me. It's been his frist trip in some time. 

Great to see everyone. I hope everyone has a safe trip home.

Randy.


----------



## wyatt641

wish i could of been there..watching my sons team play down to wire in an elimination game..priceless...so..now i have time for the little plastic toys..the boys lost a heartbreaker by 2 points..but fumbles and missed tackles were the final take down.so..for those i did not see today..see you @ the march show.
all the best
dave


----------



## wheelz63

ajd350 said:


> Thanks to ALL who helped make this show among the best. We had 125 tables sold today and a nice parade of shoppers through the door. The vendors came through with a great selection of goodies and deals. Lots of happy slot heads walked out with good finds in all scales. It is always a pleasure to meet up with our slot car buddies at the show and share stories. See you on March 15, 2015, my friends!


it was great seeing all again this has to be one of the best shows in the midwest if not the best. thank you to all who made this a great trip see ya in the spring.


----------



## kriket

I had a good time, and meeting friends, I spent way too much as usual for all my goodies but its worth it. Never can have too much stuff...lol :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy

Excellent show... Wow, thank You Jeff from Motor City Toys, Alex from Model Empire and the one and only Bob Beers. Was able to get what I was looking for and more. Was great to catch up with those I haven't seen since around March!


----------



## Super G Man

*November 9th Show*

Had a great time and even sold some cars so I consider it a success! Got to hang with Fordcowboy, Tom Stumph, Bob Beers, Zilla, Black Oxxpurple, Brownie, Honda, and asennafan among others. My wife even enjoyed herself so I am counting it as a date. 
Lots of great contacts also. Will try and make the next one


----------



## swamibob

I had a ton of fun; spent WAAAAAY too much money! Got to meet a bunch of great people and got to say hello again to a lot of great slot hads. I don't think I had a chance to meet Asennafan,  We need to talk Tomy and F1 cars. Maybe do some trading. 

Huge thank you to Al and family for a great show. See all you guys again in March. 

Tom


----------



## bobhch

It was a great show...Thanks Al

What no Pictures? O.K. some of you might have seen me snapping these with my SONY Mavica Floppy Disc Camera Sunday.

First off Tom (a real straight shooter kinda Cool Guy) was right there selling Dash Chassis!! I was lucky enough to pick up 10...now I have some. 





There were so many people named BOB at this show is wasn't even funny. 
Here is the Beer of Bobs on the hunt right along with everyone else.



And if you weren't a Bob you were a Rob (Black Ox)

Love that CRAZY HAIR man!



Rob thanks for making the ride fun to and from the show. Lets do it again!



Bob...Money can't buy you love but, it got us slot cars...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Happy slot car people everywhere you look...Yeah Baby!!











swamibob doin' his thang....buying and selling. One, Two, Three...GO,GO,GO!!

Indiana sure was a fun place to be last Sunday. Almost all of my money liked it
so much it stayed there when Rob and I came back to Nebraska.
Hey we did manage to smuggle some slots across the border with us.



Bob...I was wearing my Packers Jacket and was relieved that no attacks were made on me Saturday at Hooters the night before the Bears vs Packer game...zilla


----------



## bobhch

This is what it's all about for me. We each have our own nitch in this hobby but, custom slot cars are my favorite. Hey Bob wanna see some of my customs?
Uuuuuuuuuuuh YEAH I DO....Good times!





Bob...what a PARTY...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Jeff is another person I've met in our travels to this slot show and he is 
truly a blast to be around. One of the Good Guys for sure.



I found a few things at the show...









I have met so many nice people at this show over the last several years.
A 6 1/2 hour drive well worth the trip. It's not just about the slot cars. 

Bob...time to start saving money up again...zilla


----------



## ajd350

Thanks for all the pix, 'Zilla! I had the camera but not the time. Great job.


----------



## bobhch

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for all the pix, 'Zilla! I had the camera but not the time. Great job.


Glad I took pictures as it seems everyone was in robot buying mode...MUST BUY SLOT CARS....BE-DE-BE-DE-MUST BUY MORE....MORE...

Bob...snap, crackle, pop...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanx for the pix Bob!!


----------



## bearsox

*Thanks to those guys who dropped in to see Swami Bob and see what Balls Out HO had at the show ! I appreciate each and ever one of you guys and hope you had a great time at the show ! thanks to AL as always for putting on another terrific event for the slot heads !*

*Dennis Rutherford *
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/ :wave:


----------

